# Earl's Archery Club 3D Benefit Shoot for Hunter Renfroe in Milledgeville - June 11



## C Cape (May 4, 2011)

Hey guys, we are trying to put together a 3D benefit tournament here in Milledgeville.  It will be in honor of Hunter Renfroe; a local high school senior who was killed in a tragic car wreck this past Thursday afternoon.  There will be a fund started in his name and the proceeds from the tournament will go towards that.  This will take place at Creekside Taxidermy where we had the Earl's Archery Club tournament last May.  After limiting factors with the earlier dates the tournament has been tentatively planned for June 11th.  We would appreciate any input you guys have also.

Here's a little info about Hunter:

Hunter was a great kid who's love for hunting was only surpassed by his love for his friends.  I personally have only had the privilege of knowing him for a couple of years but I can tell you that you would be hard pressed to find a better friend than him.  Whatever the problem he would be there as soon as he could and help however possible.  He had a great work ethic and was the model of what a young man should be.  Hunter will be greatly missed by everyone that ever knew him but we are hoping this scholarship can help his legacy live on.







Sorry for the long post but I do thank you for your time!

-Chris


----------



## alligood729 (May 5, 2011)

Just let us know for sure...


----------



## C Cape (May 5, 2011)

After looking at the dates mentioned earlier the tournament is looking like it will be held on June 11th.  It will be ASA rules with 20 targets.  We will have the iron buck and long shot as well.  We're still ironing out details but I will report them as soon as I know.


----------



## LINC (May 7, 2011)

everybody PLEASEEEEE take interest in this, this is for a great cause but also hunter was my best friend. As chris said we are getting things planned out but we would really like it if the archery community would pull together for this one, it would mean alot to hunters family. Again please try to make plans to be there.....Alligood please talk it up your way and get some people to come out and support, i havent gotten to see yall in a while


----------



## alligood729 (May 7, 2011)

LINC said:


> everybody PLEASEEEEE take interest in this, this is for a great cause but also hunter was my best friend. As chris said we are getting things planned out but we would really like it if the archery community would pull together for this one, it would mean alot to hunters family. Again please try to make plans to be there.....Alligood please talk it up your way and get some people to come out and support, i havent gotten to see yall in a while



You can bet I'll do my best to be there Linc, I'll bump this one to the top once in a while too. Maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## Lane_H (May 7, 2011)

We will be there. Cant wait


----------



## C Cape (May 7, 2011)

The shoot is definitely on for June 11th and will be held by Earl's Archery Club.  We will have good food, vendors, and fun for the entire family!!

Also, if anyone has a business and is interested in sponsoring please send me a message!  All of the money raised will go to the Hunter Fund.  We have three sponsorship levels:

Gold:  $200
Silver: $150
Bronze: $100

Thanks,
Chris (229)947-9078


----------



## t bird (May 7, 2011)

This is a great thing these folks are doing! Hunter was my cousin and was one of a kind! Hard worker and a great outdoors man. Thanks guys!


----------



## kevincox (May 7, 2011)

Definitely a good thing for a good cause!


----------



## jonboy (May 9, 2011)

Wouldn't miss it........You will be greatly missed Hunter!!!


----------



## C Cape (May 9, 2011)

June 11th will be here before we know it!  Please add this to your calendar guys so we can make this a successful scholarship this year and for years to come.  Also, please tell any shooters you know!!


----------



## C Cape (May 9, 2011)

Here's the flyer


----------



## C Cape (May 10, 2011)

So who's coming???


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (May 10, 2011)

I will be there.


----------



## C Cape (May 10, 2011)

Awesome.  Please spread the word to any other shooters you know as well.


----------



## Howard (May 10, 2011)

O   you know i will be there Cape.... Im calling everybody i know 2..


----------



## t bird (May 10, 2011)

I'll be there!


----------



## LINC (May 11, 2011)

Please talk this up guys! Everybody in the Atlanta area try to come


----------



## C Cape (May 14, 2011)

There will be the following classes:

Youth 10U - 15 yd max
Youth 15U - 25 yd max
Women's - 30 yd max
Traditional - 25 yd max
Novice - 30 yd max
Hunter - 35 yd max
Open Trophy - 45 yd max
Open Money - 45 yd max


----------



## gottohunt (May 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## hound dog (May 14, 2011)

OK lets try to help them out. I'm going to try to make this one.


----------



## TwentySix (May 14, 2011)

Doesn't look like there'll be a K45 class, but I'll try to practice on judging yardage. Thanks for posting the flyer with the address.


----------



## hound dog (May 14, 2011)

TwentySix said:


> Doesn't look like there'll be a K45 class, but I'll try to practice on judging yardage. Thanks for posting the flyer with the address.



Just shoot for fun and use a range finder.


----------



## lightsspeed (May 15, 2011)

Would to come but that is the same day as the GBAA State Field and the GAA The Night the lights event.....


----------



## C Cape (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the support guys.  Looking at the 3D calendar thread I didn't think there were any big shoots that day but guess I missed those.


----------



## C Cape (May 17, 2011)

Back up.....June 11th will be here before we know it!


----------



## C Cape (May 20, 2011)

Back up


----------



## gottohunt (May 24, 2011)

bump


----------



## jonboy (May 26, 2011)

Only 2 weeks away.......Hoping for a BIG turn out!!!


----------



## C Cape (May 26, 2011)

Here's the proof for the event shirt.  If anyone would like to preorder one they are $16 and all the money generated from them will go to the fund.  Please send me a pm if you would like one and what size.  Thanks!!


----------



## C Cape (May 28, 2011)

Back up....Only 2 weeks from today!!


----------



## whiz (May 29, 2011)

we wanted to come but it is the same weekend as SAPP CREEK. maybe next time.


----------



## C Cape (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the support.  Hopefully we can see yall next go round.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 30, 2011)

C Cape said:


> Hey guys, we are trying to put together a 3D benefit tournament here in Milledgeville.  It will be in honor of Hunter Renfroe; a local high school senior who was killed in a tragic car wreck this past Thursday afternoon.  There will be a fund started in his name and the proceeds from the tournament will go towards that.  This will take place at Creekside Taxidermy where we had the Earl's Archery Club tournament last May.  After limiting factors with the earlier dates the tournament has been tentatively planned for June 11th.  We would appreciate any input you guys have also.
> 
> Here's a little info about Hunter:
> 
> ...


After seeing your post on FB Mid Ga. retriever club..........Re-posted in the Trad forum as well!!


----------



## C Cape (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the support.  Hopefully we can get some traditional guys out as well!!


----------



## LINC (Jun 1, 2011)

Everybody PLEASE try and make this one, it would mean alot to everyone involved and would show that the archery community knows how to pull together for a good cause we've done it a million times before so lets try and do this one for hunter. Hope to see everybody June 11th!!  Its gonna be a good shoot for sure!!


----------



## p&y finally (Jun 2, 2011)

A bunch of the Christian Bowhunters crowd will be there to support a good cause .


----------



## C Cape (Jun 2, 2011)

Awesome!!  We definitely appreciate the support.  The 11th will be here before we know it.


----------



## gottohunt (Jun 4, 2011)

hope everyone had a chance to see 13 wmaz. They did a special last night and this morning on the news. Make this date, June 11. Will have plenty to eat and drink.


----------



## C Cape (Jun 5, 2011)

Got all the targets put up and are in the process of marking everything off!  It's getting closer!!!


----------



## t bird (Jun 5, 2011)

C Cape said:


> Got all the targets put up and are in the process of marking everything off!  It's getting closer!!!



  How them shins doing


----------



## C Cape (Jun 5, 2011)

My shin is bruised pretty bad....not even gonna lie....


----------



## hound dog (Jun 7, 2011)

Saturday. Who coming?


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 7, 2011)

I will be there bringing the game with me gunna you up top!!


----------



## C Cape (Jun 8, 2011)

Uh oh....Corey is being called out.....


----------



## hound dog (Jun 8, 2011)

Sat bright and early am.


----------



## C Cape (Jun 8, 2011)

The Renfroe family has been thrown another curve as their house burned to the ground this evening with all of their belongings.  Please pray for their family and try your best to make it out on Saturday.  All money raised by the tournament will go to help them.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 8, 2011)

Can you post a address?


----------



## C Cape (Jun 8, 2011)

141 Salem Church Dr
Milledgeville, GA  31061


----------



## t bird (Jun 9, 2011)

btt


----------



## t bird (Jun 9, 2011)

ttt


----------



## hound dog (Jun 10, 2011)

In the am.


----------



## Big John (Jun 10, 2011)

Yep am for me!!!


----------



## Big John (Jun 11, 2011)

It's time!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jun 11, 2011)

Had fun thaks


----------



## p&y finally (Jun 11, 2011)

Great shoot & nice set-up, we enjoyed it. 

Looked like the benefit shoot was a success. The Renfroe family will continue to be in our prayers.


----------



## gottohunt (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone that came out today. The Renfroe family also wants to think everyone for their support to the Hunter Fund. It was a great day for everyone. We sold out of everything that was cooked,raise a lot of money and had some much needed fellowship. Thanks everyone that helped and donated. It took a lot of people to make this a success. Thanks again to everyone and will see you next year.


----------



## Big John (Jun 11, 2011)

Great Shoot and Great PPL


----------



## Big John (Jun 11, 2011)

Scores? I didn't shoot that good but had fun. How was the turnout.


----------



## C Cape (Jun 11, 2011)

I will get a full list of scores.  The only one's I know are Open Trophy.

1. Jody Miller 201
2. Jon Funderburke 198
3. Chris Cape 196

Had a really good turn out but not as many shooters as we thought we would.  Thanks to everyone that came out especially the out of town guys.


----------

